

Defeating Amazon Kindle Book Filename Obfuscation - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2010/10/03/defeating-amazon-kindle-book-filename-obfuscation/

======
po
I don't have any kindle books I can try it with but what if you open the book
file in a hex editor? Or use a grep of the directory full of binary file's
contents to locate the book? Are they encrypted?

